# 824 PowerShift Diff.



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello- New to SB Forum-

I recently purchased a Toro PowerShift 824 off of Craigslist- it'll replace the little Husqy, also from a Craigslist ad. I think the year of production is 1990, but it is in remarkable condition, and I got what I think was a great deal. After a new muffler and a few carb adjustments, it starts and runs like a champ. No snow up here in the Boston area yet, but I'm anxious to try it out. My driveway is tight and requires a fair bit of turning, so I picked up a used differential kit (part #38038). Seems like a pretty straightforward swap, but I can't seem to find much on information on installation, function, and maintenance. 

Can anyone shed light on this? 

Thanks!
Tim
Somerville, MA


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone out there even have this option on their machine? Does the differential need to be "engaged", or is it something you don't ever have to think about? Thanks- Tim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my toro 826 is a little older than your 824 and doesn't have the powershift


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

OK, but does it have the optional differential axle?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a knob on each side of the dash that controls the locking or unlocking of each wheel. not mine but if you look at the pic you can see the knobs especailly the right one. pulling it up unlocks the wheel so is quite different than yours
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=Ag9YaTvs5wcG_KDIICFqBVObvZx4?fr=yfp-t-615-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=toro%20826%20snowblower


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The older Ariens that were 7HP and 8 HP had a very simple, effective and easy to use differential. Most of the 5 and 6 HP models had it optional, but some of the very old ones did have it. Maybe you could sell off your 2 things and pick up one of those. They have a knob on the left tire and if you pull it out it unlocks the axle and functions just like a car differential. Both wheels are powered, but you can spin it around with one hand like nothing. The downside is that if you are on ice and one wheel starts spinning the other will stop turning like a car. Push the knob in and it locks the axle solid and you get better traction at the cost of maneuverability.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

I was actually able to find the sevice manual for my machine at Toro.com, and they have a section on the differential kit. The diagrams aren't great, but I think I can figure it out. I recieved the diff. last night. There's a sliding colllar on the axle that locks the diff. for better traction. Hope to do the swap after Christmas. No snow in the forecast yet!


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the action I'm hoping for, Shryp- my driveway requires me to make a pass and then do a 180 to set up for my next pass. Exhausting, even with my lightweight Husqy 624.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i have a knob on each side of the dash that controls the locking or unlocking of each wheel. not mine but if you look at the pic you can see the knobs especailly the right one. pulling it up unlocks the wheel so is quite different than yours
> toro 826 snowblower - Yahoo! Search Results


I have seen videos of this type on youtube.


----------

